# 2006



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Peace be with you.

Enjoy your family and loved ones.Cook like it's your last meal.........discover,uncover & be clever.

For those not with us we send our love. For those with us I wish you comfort and an occasional first growth.

Peace and love to my friends on CT!

Happy New Year.........
CC


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

And peace be with you cape chef, and everyone.

May the next year bring you all joy like a child's laughter, struggle like catching a striper on a fly line, and intrigue like a secret love affair. Recognize those that amaze you, dance with someone who knows how, hold the one you love with a passion that surpasses day-to-day-getting-stuff-done mode.... 

Or, I could just say, "Get 'er done!" and Happy New Year!!!!  :lol: 

CHEERS!!!! And thank you CT family for taking me in.

Pure joy is where you find it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you all a year of health, joy, success and peace....

Mezzaluna


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy and healthy new year to all. Let's hope that everyone can know the peace, happiness and success that we wish for ourselves!:beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

May the next year bring you all joy like a child's laughter, struggle like catching a striper on a fly line, and intrigue like a secret love affair. Recognize those that amaze you, dance with someone who knows how, hold the one you love with a passion that surpasses day-to-day-getting-stuff-done mode.... 

Well put!

Here's to a bountiful year of glorious play with rich rewards! May your hearts sing while you cook.


----------

